# Killdeer Nests



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I was mowing the front yard closer to the lakeshore and hear that dee dee dee dee noise. The Killdeer guarding it’s ground nest was doing it’s comical theatrics to distract me from those delightfully yummy (or so it thought) eggs. Sure glad to not have run it over on that pass. They sure put on a show. All is well with Ms Killdeer and her 4 eggs.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Had one make a nest in the chuck hole of our asphalt parking lot. She or he sat that nest through torrential down pours and blazing sun. Then the little ones hatched and they were gone...


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Quite unique birds, and as mentioned, their "broken wing distraction tactic" is pretty darned convincing.

It'd be interesting to know what their nesting success rate is. Seems they'd be pretty vulnerable to snakes and other nocturnal critters like possums, ****, etc.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I recall some years back our rural church had a stone drive/lot. Perfect scenario for a kildeer nest. One incredibly persistent bird.


----------

